# Fletchers Pond, Jacks Landing



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey everyone, going up camping on Tuesday and was wondering if anyone has rented a boat out of Jacks and just looking for some general info and feedback on them. They seem more expensive than the other "landings" for boat rental I was wondering if it is worth it, i know Lyons has boat and motor for $45 compared to $69 for Jacks. Also some general info on the pike and bass fishing would be awesome!!. (Bassman Dan, I tried to send you a PM but it said you chose not to accept them, i seen you rented at jacks before in an old post, if you read this please post some info on your experience)

Thanks alot, Chris.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

bassmaster2000 said:


> Hey everyone, going up camping on Tuesday and was wondering if anyone has rented a boat out of Jacks and just looking for some general info and feedback on them. They seem more expensive than the other "landings" for boat rental I was wondering if it is worth it, i know Lyons has boat and motor for $45 compared to $69 for Jacks. Also some general info on the pike and bass fishing would be awesome!!. (Bassman Dan, I tried to send you a PM but it said you chose not to accept them, i seen you rented at jacks before in an old post, if you read this please post some info on your experience)
> 
> Thanks alot, Chris.


I've never rented boats there but the rigs from Jacks seem to be in better condition then from the other landings. Ussually there lower HP motors. Factor that in with 9000 acres of fishing you'll have to choose your spots careful. Some slow motoring for sure.

Looks for a dark blue ribbon of water about 200 yard off the public launch and Jacks. That is the river channel. Anywhere in there is go fishing. The Channel wanders all over and as you go west it heads south towards the far side of the impoundment. If you want pike head toward the West shore and you'll see a barn. About 1000 yards or so off that drift west with the wind casting black spinners. Be careful there cause it does get quite stumpy. Also try the public launch just west of it. Really weedy there. Some top water lures have gotten me some nice explosions there. On the North shore but west of Jack's landing is some old place that I don't think is in business anymore. Anyway there are some willow trees right at the edge of the water. I've caught bass and pike hanging out right by the shore under them.

Good luck and watch the for the stumps.


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

Pretty much watch Jinx said.

A west wind drifting through the river bed has always been our best producer. It doesn&#8217;t seem right to be only 200 yds off shore and fishing, but trust us on that one.

I usually have good luck with white spinners. Recently started using a stinger hook with very good luck&#8230;We catch both bass and pike on that rig.

Plastic worms are good&#8230;Black&#8230;and the longer the better&#8230;rigged Texas style.

I just learned about the Senko worm&#8230;rigged wacky style&#8230;.I caught several bass on Sanford Lake. I cannot wait to try it at Fletchers.

It has been a while since I rented a boat from Jacks. Jacks is were we have stayed for 25 yrs. The actual boats are the same heavy steel 13-14 footers that they had 25 years ago&#8230;only painted. He is definitely correct. They only use ~ 10 HP engines and you are not going to get anywhere fast.

Good Luck


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

For pike, I have had some really good luck casting orange and black spinners accross the top of the cabbage beds. Look for the leafy weedbeds that the tips break the surface on, reel fast so your spinner stays at the top and breaks the surface every once in a while, I think the sound of the spinner breaking the surface really excites the pike. I have also caught some nice bass with Zara spooks walking the dog.


----------



## Ron Howard (Nov 10, 2003)

I rented a boat last year from Jack's. It was less expensive than pulling my rowboat all the way up there from livingston county. Motor ran good but was only a 5 Hp. took forever to get up to the dam. Boat was actually nicer than mine with the swivel seats and all. Price seemed high for what it was and I had it for 1-1/2 days and paid $118. the half day was a rip off, but hey I wanted to fish the afternoon and evening I got up there. I also stayed in the lodge at Jack's and the accomodiations were decent. hope that helps.

Also I had great luck using a white DixieDancer spinnerbaits with a white and red tipped trailer worm for casting and a good ole red and white daredevil for trolling. I motored south from Jack's until the stumps got too thick, then drifted NE back towards the public launch. Did that a few times then headed towards the dam. found this fish on the way back to Jack's the first day.


----------

